# Shrimp Grades?



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

Can someone please explain these to me ? I have no idea how they work. 

Thanks


----------



## Dincho (19 Apr 2012)

http://www.shrimpkeeping.com/crs_grading.html


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

Thanks Dincho! I registered on Shrimp Studio yesterday. Are you the founder ? 
So basically, the more white the shrimp, the higher the grade? And what comes first, A grade? Then S-grade.. and after that the more S's the higher the grade ? Is there no B,C,D grades etc. 

Thanks


----------



## hotweldfire (19 Apr 2012)

Bs and Cs can be seen here

http://www.planetinverts.com/crystal%20 ... guide.html

Cherry grading is a lot less well established but I tend to use this

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/sh ... ed-Shrimps


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

Thanks hotweldfire, ill have a look at them later when I have my laptop!


----------



## Dincho (20 Apr 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Thanks Dincho! I registered on Shrimp Studio yesterday.



Good to hear  With a little luck and hard work i am hoping it will take off. Its always hard launching a forum when your the only one talking and listening


----------



## Kristoph91 (20 Apr 2012)

I'm sure it will mate  

You should get more people from here on it.


----------

